# Midi controller to OBS: a plugin that really works? (without python installers)



## Morrio Erricone (Feb 11, 2021)

(Macbook Mojave)

My goal is to fully control OBS from my midi controllers.

I tried the midi to keystroke method (Bome midi translator app), ok  it works, but only when OBS in the active window, when I send it in background the midi translator operate on the new active app, disconnecting OBS.
Tried to install some of the OBS plugins, but there is no way to understand how Github works (python and stuff), I’m a streamer, not a nobel prize: too difficult for me. 

Question: is there a plugin (binary install, no github compiler craziness) that connects OBS with midi controller and works even when the app is in background?

Thanks for ypur help


----------



## nottooloud (Feb 11, 2021)

What functions do you want, and do you have a specific controller you want to use? It's not MIDI, but a Stream Deck and Companion might get you there.


----------



## Morrio Erricone (Feb 12, 2021)

Ok it seems I finally solved the problem: OSCulator. That app has the feature "midi to keystroke" and I can choose to wich window output my message. I'm still looking for a solution for faders: OBS has no built in external control for audio faders


----------



## cpyarger (Feb 16, 2021)

obs-midi would be the one (shameless plug to my plugin) https://github.com/cpyarger/obs-midi/releases/latest

It's a bit buggy on the mac build, But I just hired someone to help with the memory leaks in order to help mitigate these issues (:


----------



## nottooloud (Feb 16, 2021)

cpyarger said:


> obs-midi would be the one (shameless plug to my plugin) https://github.com/cpyarger/obs-midi/releases/latest


Same list of commands as MIDItoOBS?


----------



## cpyarger (Feb 17, 2021)

Not quite all of them yet, but getting there (:


----------



## nottooloud (Feb 17, 2021)

Some setup docs would be nice, too. MIDItoOBS requires a bunch of "awww never mind".


----------



## Morrio Erricone (Feb 23, 2021)

cpyarger said:


> obs-midi would be the one (shameless plug to my plugin) https://github.com/cpyarger/obs-midi/releases/latest
> 
> It's a bit buggy on the mac build, But I just hired someone to help with the memory leaks in order to help mitigate these issues (:


installed
Where is it? How to use it? there are no instructions...
Geeks are too geeks


----------



## cpyarger (Feb 23, 2021)

Morrio Erricone said:


> installed
> Where is it? How to use it? there are no instructions...
> Geeks are too geeks


Please don't be insulting, I made a youtube video about how to use it,


----------



## Morrio Erricone (Mar 6, 2021)

cpyarger said:


> Please don't be insulting, I made a youtube video about how to use it,


Thank for your help. Unfortunately I have no "midi settings" under "tools": that's my problem
macos mojave 
OBS v26.1.2
Plugin: obs-midi-54413b2-macOS


----------



## limitedwave (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi - I'm trying to add this plugin to my setup on an M1 Mac mini. I've not used this before, but from what I can tell in the Settings dialog once I've selected my midi controller and switch to the Configure tab, I should be able to press a midi key on my device its details will appear in the main window and I can then edit the actions etc. This dialog/window is inactive in most ways for me. Nothing happens when I press a midi key, can't change MIDI channel setting, etc. Not sure if I'm missing something, or if it isn't working on Mac/M1. I did verify there is midi data coming into the system, and tried two different controllers. Thanks!


----------



## cpyarger (Mar 15, 2021)

Morrio Erricone said:


> Thank for your help. Unfortunately I have no "midi settings" under "tools": that's my problem
> macos mojave
> OBS v26.1.2
> Plugin: obs-midi-54413b2-macOS


install jack



limitedwave said:


> Hi - I'm trying to add this plugin to my setup on an M1 Mac mini. I've not used this before, but from what I can tell in the Settings dialog once I've selected my midi controller and switch to the Configure tab, I should be able to press a midi key on my device its details will appear in the main window and I can then edit the actions etc. This dialog/window is inactive in most ways for me. Nothing happens when I press a midi key, can't change MIDI channel setting, etc. Not sure if I'm missing something, or if it isn't working on Mac/M1. I did verify there is midi data coming into the system, and tried two different controllers. Thanks!



have you enabled the device in the device tab?


----------



## limitedwave (Mar 16, 2021)

Yes I did.


----------



## limitedwave (Mar 18, 2021)

Hey! So whatdaya think? Given that the key commands for scene switching etc are failing miserably on my m1 mac, it would be super awesome if we could skip the keys altogether lol. FYI I'm happy to help you with testing directly, I've got 20+ years experience in programming, video and audio. Thanks!


----------



## cpyarger (Mar 19, 2021)

Issues should be reported on the github issues page https://github.com/cpyarger/obs-midi/issues also, did you click listen one, or listen many before pressing a button on your controller? pop over to github if you want to help


----------



## akal1k0 (May 7, 2021)

cpyarger said:


> Issues should be reported on the github issues page https://github.com/cpyarger/obs-midi/issues also, did you click listen one, or listen many before pressing a button on your controller? pop over to github if you want to help



I just signed up to say thank you @cpyarger!  obs-midi was the perfect plugin I needed for OBS.  Works an absolute charm on M1 BigSur!

I hope it continues to be maintained and developed further in the future. :)


----------



## ADenyer94 (Jun 3, 2021)

cpyarger said:


> obs-midi would be the one (shameless plug to my plugin) https://github.com/cpyarger/obs-midi/releases/latest
> 
> It's a bit buggy on the mac build, But I just hired someone to help with the memory leaks in order to help mitigate these issues (:


Likewise, I just signed up to say thank you for this amazing plugin! You don't seem to be getting the appreciation you deserve in this thread.


----------



## alexrm1x (Jul 9, 2021)

Hello all,

Tested the plugin with Windows 10 + Traktor Kontrol F1.
Worked OK. I'm able to switch scenes.
I encourage and expect more advance with this great promising plugin.

Alejandro.-


----------



## Morrio Erricone (Aug 1, 2021)

cpyarger said:


> install jack


What's jack now? More github compiler craziness?


----------



## randomgrace (Feb 6, 2022)

Morrio Erricone said:


> Ok it seems I finally solved the problem: OSCulator. That app has the feature "midi to keystroke" and I can choose to wich window output my message. I'm still looking for a solution for faders: OBS has no built in external control for audio faders



That's a good one. Wanted to write the same, but you did already did it! :D That's a very good plugin for controlling OBS with midi keyboard. I use it with my Alesis, so by this moment there was no trouble at all.


----------

